# After a new Cpu Either X4 or X6 ?



## Virus-j (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi all,

As the Title Suggests Im after a new Cpu. I was Looking to Start of With a X4 but i have seen the X6 1055T for around £135 But im not sure which Cpu to get Here is a list of the ones i can Afford. What one do you think would be Better as i dont Have a Clue ? 

X4 - 955,965,970
X6 - 1055T.


Thanks


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 14, 2010)

Could save yourself some money and buy my 550, unlocks to x4 and I have it running at 3.6ghz 24/7 just bought an i5 though so will be selling this off soon. 

As to the actual question, the x4 would be the better choice for gaming, a 955/965 would be fine, both are BE with unlocked multi's and both should oc fairly easy to 3.8-4.0ghz, the 970 should too though I dson't think it's worth the extra money. 

More than 4 cores is pointless for the most part just for gaming. Edit: if you do video encoding/ use heavy multithreaded apps then the 6 core would be the better choice, if not an x4 will cut it for everything else.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 14, 2010)

Best choice would be to try and unlock you x3 if that works the upgrade is somewhat pointless


----------



## Virus-j (Dec 14, 2010)

@Cdawall -Tried to Unlock My X3 No Luck, Computer Wouldn't Even Start.

@Ndmk2010 - I would of Bought your 550 But havn't had much Luck unlocking so im Playing it safe. Thank you though.


My original Plan was to get a X4, yes it would be used for gaming and yes i do video Encoding Now and then, Will mostly be used for gaming. I was only Really Looking At the X6 Becuase they seem to Be on offer on a Few Site's Also i was Looking for something that would Last. 

This was the Site i was looking at :
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/productlist.php?groupid=701&catid=6&subid=1328

I also Saw a 1075t for £150 Somewhere Will have to find it now.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 14, 2010)

1090T, GO big of GO home LOL (AMD WISE)


----------



## Virus-j (Dec 14, 2010)

Lol, I would get the 1090t But my Budget Doesn't Really Stretch to that, £150 max.

The X4 956 Is Very Tempting for £120 But for Another £20 i can Get The X6 1055t ...Lol


Hmmm..... Just checked my Accout i could Afford a 1090T Aswell.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 14, 2010)

You can get a 955 for £110 if you look. 

Btw I don't mind you don't wanna buy my CPU  though when you say you haven't had much luck unlocking is that cause of your board or just bad luck of CPU's?


----------



## Melvis (Dec 14, 2010)

I have both those CPU's and there both great and i use the X6 for video stuff converting etc, its quick but the prgrams just dont support 6 cores very well at the moment, my 965 can keep up with it. (unless its handbrake) 

And for gaming i went with the 965 since its base clock was higher then the X6 and it runs games very well.

For the here and now id go the X4, but in the future the X6 "might" come into its own. Ill find out i guess.


----------



## Virus-j (Dec 14, 2010)

@Ndmk2010 Lol, I actually Bought my Msi Board For the Core Unlock Feature + i wanted to go to DDr3, I tried my 440 on The MSi and a Asrock Board No luck then i Bought a Phenom X2 actually not sure what is was now though From a Friend And no luck on that Either. So iv Decided just to get the Cpu i want as iv thrown already to much cash away on Trying to unlock Cores, I was only Really wanted to Do it Just to see how it's Done. 

If i was to Get a X4 it would be a 965 Since it's only £120 At the moment.

@ Melvis I take there Isn't Anything That Atually Will Use or Even Need all Six Cores then ? 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

What is the Max Supported Ram for X4 and X6 Seem to be getting Mixed Info from Most Sites ?


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 14, 2010)

Have you tried updating your boards bios?  My gigabyte board would not boot up with my old Sempy 140 in it when I tried unlocking cores.  After I updated the bios due to a USB power issue I could boot up with the "extra" core unlocked and boogie around within windows...until I opened Media Center.  

Give it a go!!


----------



## Virus-j (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks, Yh Tried Different Bios Tried Every Single Update on there actually there where about 12 of them and not one of them Worked Computer Refised to start up all i got was a black screen.

As i said though i Am After now X4 or X6 Not Really Looking to To unlocking The core, Well since iv Saved up the Cash now For it.


Edit : What is the The overclocking like on the 965 ? The Cooler i would use for this is my Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 with Mx-2 and What wondering what the odds are on getting it to 4.0Ghz ?


----------



## Dent1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Virus-j said:


> If i was to Get a X4 it would be a 965 Since it's only £120 At the moment.
> 
> @ Melvis I take there Isn't Anything That Atually Will Use or Even Need all Six Cores then ?
> 
> ...



Forget about the X4. For the most part the Athlon II X3 is just as fast in today's games. The X6 is the only viable choice if you are looking for an investment. Likewise the X6 will not add much performance increase in today's games but your investment will stretch further in the long run as games will start to demmand more.There is only £15 between the X4 and X6 so the choice isnt hard. 


The Phenom II series supports 1066Mhz for DDR2 or 1333Mhz for DDR3. You can still put in faster memory but you'll have to configure it manually within the bios. (i.e. OC) so your 1600Mhz Kingston Hyper X sticks will still work fine.




Virus-j said:


> Edit : What is the The overclocking like on the 965 ? The Cooler i would use for this is my Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 with Mx-2 and What wondering what the odds are on getting it to 4.0Ghz ?



The cooler is "OK". The cooler isnt the deal breaker for reaching 4GHz, it will come down to whether you got a good batch of processor, your motherboard's firmware revision and features, how much voltage you can pump into the CPU, how good you are at overclocking etc. I would take the 1055T @ 3.6GHz than the 965 @ 4GHz. Also the 1055T have been known to reach 4Ghz too even with a locked multi.


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 14, 2010)

Hmm, if its only games we are talking about, I would go for a x4 and OC the hell out of it. But of course, gaming with 4770, I would look at a 6870 first.


----------



## Dent1 (Dec 14, 2010)

^ Going from a 440 3.0Ghz @ 3.5GHZ to a OC'd X4 is a small upgrade, very few games will take advantage of the extra core. Arguably very few games will take advantage of 3 additional cores of the X6 either but if both the X4 and X6 cost almost the same it makes sense to buy the one that'll give you longevity. Now that Bulldozer CPUs will not work on socket AM3 (confirmed) the OP will be forced to buy the Phenom II X6 eventually if he plans on hanging onto the socket. 

I will agree that a CPU upgrade for the OP isn’t needed, it's his video card that needs replacing ASP. Virus-j, hold off the CPU upgrade and put £130 into a ATI 5850 or 6850 or 1GB GTX 460.


----------



## Virus-j (Dec 14, 2010)

@FourStaff - I haven't got a 4770 anymore.......I got a 4870 now. I forgot to change my System Spec.......Opppps.

Cheapest I Can Get a 1055t for is £135 IS that A Good price ? 

I Also Found a 1075t for £145.



@Dent1 - Thanks But Iv only just bought my 4870 and TBH it's  enough for me, Im Not Really a heavy Gamer and most the Games i play Arnt Exactly Running Badly on my System. 
I will be upgrading Video Card at some point But is not Really Top Priority at the moment. I'll Prob Do it, Middle of Next year.

From what has been Said I think i will Get a X6, Either a 1055t or 1075t. Seems to me that Im only Gaining 1 Core Extra if i go to a X4. Also Someone Said Nothing Really Uses All Cores of the X6 now So For me id say that would be a good upgrade as I wont need to touch my Cpu for a Few years.

I Do a Fair Mixture of Gaming and HD Video Editing So X6 Seems like a Good Choice


----------



## Dent1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Virus-j said:


> @FourStaff - I haven't got a 4770 anymore.......I got a 4870 now. I forgot to change my System Spec.......Opppps.
> 
> Cheapest I Can Get a 1055t for is £135 IS that A Good price ?
> 
> I Also Found a 1075t for £145.




I think you should hold off any upgrades. You haven't got any bottlenecks, I think you are sorted for another year or so.

Yes those are good prices for those two processors. Avoid the 1075T, its locked so it offers little to no benefit over the 1055T which is also locked, just a mere 200Mhz. And if you're overclocking both will cap out at about the same level.

Is that 1055T @ £135 with free delivery? Ebuyer sell it for £139 with free delivery.


----------



## Virus-j (Dec 14, 2010)

Dent1 said:


> I think you should hold off any upgrades. You haven't got any bottlenecks, I think you are sorted for another year or so.
> 
> Yes those are good prices for those two processors. Avoid the 1075T, its locked so it offers little to no benefit over the 1055T which is also locked, just a mere 200Mhz. And if you're overclocking both will cap out at about the same level.
> 
> Is that 1055T @ £135 with free delivery? Ebuyer sell it for £139 with free delivery.



Yes 1055T @£135 is Free Delivery From Dabs


----------



## Virus-j (Dec 14, 2010)

Was about to Buy 1055t But also Noticed the 1090t for £170 and was gonna get that instead but i noticed when i checked to see if the Cpu is supported on My Motherboard it says 1090t is Supported but the model Number Is Completely Different Does that mean it wont work ? 

My Mobo : http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=prodcpu2&prod_no=1812&maincat_no=1&orderby=title DESC#menu

1090t Code : HDT90ZFBGRBOX


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 14, 2010)

It is the same model number as the one supported, your good buy it!

Look at box and cpu number, both match the supported CPU and the code you have in your post

http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K10/AMD-Phenom%20II%20X6%201090T%20Black%20Edition%20-%20HDT90ZFBK6DGR%20%28HDT90ZFBGRBOX%29.html


----------



## Virus-j (Dec 14, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> It is the same model number as the one supported, your good buy it!
> 
> Look at box and cpu number, both match the supported CPU and the code you have in your post
> 
> http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K10/AMD-Phenom%20II%20X6%201090T%20Black%20Edition%20-%20HDT90ZFBK6DGR%20%28HDT90ZFBGRBOX%29.html



Lol, Ooooops I diddn't Even think about Box and CPu No. Being Different. hehehe


----------



## Dent1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Virus-j said:


> Was about to Buy 1055t But also Noticed the 1090t for £170 and was gonna get that instead but i noticed when i checked to see if the Cpu is supported on My Motherboard it says 1090t is Supported but the model Number Is Completely Different Does that mean it wont work ?
> 
> My Mobo : http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=prodcpu2&prod_no=1812&maincat_no=1&orderby=title DESC#menu
> 
> 1090t Code : HDT90ZFBGRBOX



The 1090T will work.

BUT DONT BUY IT!

The 1090T might have a unlocked multi, but it doesnt overclock much higher than the 1055T. Yes its easier to overclock moving the multi, but the maximum potential overclock via FSB still allows for the same maximum potential overclock with the 1055T. Essentially the 1090T's unlocked multi does not justify the £35 price increase.


----------



## Virus-j (Dec 14, 2010)

Dont Worry I diddn't Well I did But I got a Email 5 mins After Saying Sorry but the item is Out of Stock Evfen though it says 9 available so i Cancelled it.

So I take it You Reccon i should go with a 1055t ? After searching Google Alot of people seem to get these to 4.0Ghz what are the Odds on me getting to that on my Freezer Pro Rev 2 ?


----------



## DonInKansas (Dec 15, 2010)

What do you do where you need that extra core?


----------



## Virus-j (Dec 15, 2010)

Well At the moment Im Doing abit of Video Editing, I Sort out my Cousin Website Now and then.

What It Mainly Be Used for is Gaming, Nothing Major Id Say : Seem to Play Aion,Guild wars,Gmod,Coh,Starcraft 2 Mass effect,Civ V. All of them Run Fine on my pc At 1080p At the moment with my Current System, Execpt Civ V Seems to Freeze Now and then on High.

I Suppose Im After a new Cpu Becuase:

1)Well I was after a X4 to begin with But I bought a X3 to Give Core unlocking Ago But as i said no luck. 
2)I'v Noticed a Few Games Reccomended Requirements are Quad Core's So Seems like a Time to Get that Bit Ahead.
3) Got the Cash to do a upgrade : )


----------



## Dent1 (Dec 15, 2010)

Virus-j said:


> So I take it You Reccon i should go with a 1055t ? After searching Google Alot of people seem to get these to 4.0Ghz what are the Odds on me getting to that on my Freezer Pro Rev 2 ?



As I said earlier the Freezer Pro Rev 2 will not stop you from reaching a decent overclock. Overclocking really comes down to the quality of your motherboard, the features on the motherboard, batch of CPU and your level of skill, the heatsink + fan is a factor but isnt everything. If you don't achieve 4GHz, no big deal.


----------



## Virus-j (Dec 15, 2010)

God know why i asked the same Question Twice...Lol.

Just noticed there is a 95w version of the 1055t and a 125w, From what iv Read the 95w Seems to Go over 4Ghz. Price Difference Seems to be around £20. 

Would you say it's worth getting the 95w ?


----------



## Dent1 (Dec 16, 2010)

Virus-j said:


> God know why i asked the same Question Twice...Lol.
> 
> Just noticed there is a 95w version of the 1055t and a 125w, From what iv Read the 95w Seems to Go over 4Ghz. Price Difference Seems to be around £20.
> 
> Would you say it's worth getting the 95w ?



No it's not worth paying an additional £20 for the 95W version. The 125W version can hit 4GHz equally. Personally my feeling is that you will not manage 4GHz anyways on a smaller cooler and old motherboard chipset. I think you should be content with around 3.5-3.8GHz and save yourself the money. If you break 4 GHz great but do not build yourself up for it. BTW why do you keep your Kingstons stock, those things should hit 1800Mhz easily, maybe even 2000Mhz!


----------



## Virus-j (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks if i could Hit 3.5Ghz That would Be Great. Will Def get A better Cooler Soon What would you Reccomend ? 

Good Question about Ram Btw.....Lol, TBH I overclocked Once I got it up to 2000Mhz Easily prob Could of Gone higher heard it's Possible to Go over 2200Mhz.  But I Was Trying to unlock my Tripple core so i had to Keep Changing Bios So it went back to default. Haven't Put it back since.


----------



## Virus-j (Dec 20, 2010)

Bump. 

Sorry to Restart this Post again, But I should be getting my Processor this week the 1055T and was just wondering About my Cooler. I was gonna Use my Freezer pro Rev.2 on the Cpu but was abit unsure if it would be Ok with an X6 ? 

My other option was to buy a Different Cooler, I was Really Looking at Either a : 

CoolerMaster 212 Plus (No official Info that it works with a X6 on there site but Found some guys using it in other forums at 38c Idle )

Or 

I saw Arctic Cooling Released the Freezer 13 which looked pretty Good Goes up to 200w so should be ok for a X6.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 20, 2010)

http://www.aria.co.uk/SuperSpecials...cket+AM3)+Processor+-+Retail+?productId=40095


----------



## Virus-j (Dec 20, 2010)

Sorry but Diddn't get why you posted the Link .....Lol ?


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 20, 2010)

Was not sure if you had actually made the purchase yet, everyone was talking about £135 prices, that one is a little cheaper.


----------



## Virus-j (Dec 21, 2010)

oh, Right Lol. Oh yh Bought it From there Funny Enough Seemed a bargin : ) 

I was Asking about Cpu Cooler on post i made Earlier not sure if my Arctic Cooling freezer pro Rev 2 would be Ok for the Job ? 

Or i was gonna get a Different Cooler not sure what though ones i Listed above was what i had in mind not sure if they will work either...Lol


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 21, 2010)

Would be ok but don't expect any spectacular overclocks with it. My guess is ~3.4Ghz. Should look into a Hyper 212+ or a Dark knight.


----------



## Virus-j (Dec 21, 2010)

I was Searching Google last night Found that the Coolermaster 212+ seems to Cool at 1055t X6 at around 38c Idle, So that seemed Good.

But i also Came Across This Zalman Zalman  CNPS 9700 LED Socket 754, 940, 775, 939 &a..., Haven't Really Used Zalman Myself Infact My first CPu Cooler is My Freezer Rev 2. I did Find a Guy who Owns a 1055t along with this Zalman Cooler Get Temps of 32c He said he overclocked on those temps But diddn't say what to.

I did notice aswell, Ebuyer Do not mention Am3, But the Zalman Site Says Different : http://www.zalman.co.kr/eng/product/Product_Read.asp?idx=164


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 21, 2010)

I've learned that if it says AM2(+) it's also AM3 mountable. The 9700LED isn't too too bad but trust me the 212+ is better.
Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus Socket 775, 1156, AM2...

This also looks tasty
Zalman CNPS10X QUIET Socket LGA1366, LGA1156, LGA7...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 21, 2010)

212+ is all you will need for medium OCs


----------



## Virus-j (Dec 21, 2010)

That Zalman CNPS10X Looked pretty Good.

The  Zalman CNPS 9700 LED I picked out TBH i liked the Look of Becuase it Had the BLue led and im Really going for a Blue and Black theme on my Antec 300 Mod Im doing...But Cooling First then worry about Colours.....LOL 

I have Heard Good Comments About the Hyper 212+. TBH Supprised that the £15 Hyper 212+ is better then the £30 Zalman....Lol. Are you Basing the Coolermaster 212+ Being Better on one or Two Fans.

The Max i can Spend Really is £30, i can got £3 -£4 Over Really.

These all seemed Good 

Coolermaster 212+ 
Zalman CNPS10X 
Akasa Venom
Thermal Take Frio (A Maybe on this Cheapest i could Get this is £36 + delivery)
Arctic cooling Freezer 13
Zalman CNPS 9700 (Still like the Look of this But Rather have Better Cooling)

Out of those What one would be Best ? Or perhaps You know of one i haven't Listed in my price range.

Thanks


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 21, 2010)

better than that crap freezer pro you have LOL


----------



## Virus-j (Dec 21, 2010)

LMAO, It looks Good Atleast ; ) ISH................

OMG just Been Looking through Google Typing things like Coolermaster 212+ Vs (ones on my list)
and the Majority are saying the Coolermaster 212+ is better and it's the Cheapeast. What sorta Beast Have they Created .....LOL  

Since Most places Sell it at £15 - £20 i was just gonna buy the Extra Fan, But Not sure what one to Get as they dnt say on Coolmaster site what Fan you buy for it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 21, 2010)

get it! love it! live it!

also have you ordered your 6core yet?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 21, 2010)

Ooo look what i found Virus!
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/cool...iet-fan-lga775-1155-1156-1366-am2-am2plus-am3

It's a touch cheaper over at scan.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 21, 2010)

WOW! Jr on the roll for finding good deals!


----------



## Virus-j (Dec 21, 2010)

oh, Yh. Bought that the other day from Aria for £130. Got it here now, Im Not sticking it in yet though till iv finished my Antec 300 Mod, Just waiting for my Dremel to Arrive then i can Begin Cutting Holes for Cable management. : ) 

Deliveries Running Slow With all the Snow : ( and to top it off Steam Have got a sale on, So my Money is Decreasing Very Fast........LOL. 

Thanks Jr for Link , What about getting 2nd Fan where do i get that from ? 

Thanks Btw all for the Help.


EDIT : think i found the extra fan : COOLERMASTER BLADEMASTER CASE FAN 120x25mm  Black ... think this is it ? 

Also im gonna buy on Ebuyer as Scan wanted £8 Delivery and i bought some bits off Ebuyer 2 Days ago which have not been sent yet so i can add it to that, as im getting Free Delivery and will be here on Friday. : )


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 21, 2010)

Wouldn't worry too much about the 2nd fan.
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/coolermaster_hyper_212_plus/4.htm






That's with an i7 920 overclocked to 3.4Ghz stressing Prime95.

Performs very similar to a TRUE and an H50, just a touch warmer.


----------



## Virus-j (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks, Just found another Review on Google The 2nd Fan Definatly not worth it Temps only drop really down by 1-4c, Will leave that then. May get some thermal Paste, I got some Mx-2 Here now. Was looking at mx-3 or Arctic Silver 5 ? 

H50 ? Hmmmm isn't that water cooling ?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 21, 2010)

Virus-j said:


> Thanks, Just found another Review on Google The 2nd Fan Definatly not worth it Temps only drop really down by 1-4c, Will leave that then. May get some thermal Paste, I got some Mx-2 Here now. Was looking at mx-3 or Arctic Silver 5 ?
> 
> H50 ? Hmmmm isn't that water cooling ?



H50 is an A-I-O cpu only pre-built watercooler. Also, in my experience, not worth the additional cost for let's say MX-2 over Arctic Silver ceramique compound. Only like 2-3C difference. Just use up your current tube of MX-2 then start buying the inexpensive stuff, you know the tube that gives you twice as much for the same cost as the "good" stuff. 

*EDIT*

Oh and if you get a direct heatpipe cooler, you will want to put the paste on like this....
http://img.techpowerup.org/101221/Capture050.jpg


----------



## Virus-j (Dec 21, 2010)

Ok, Well thank you for all the Help, I will order the 212+ now.

Glad i diddn't get the H50 aswell as i was thinking of getting that. you have saved me some Cash. Thx


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 21, 2010)

get a TRUE if you can stretch that far, I have one on my i7 which is clocked 24/7 @ 3.9gig, take a look......................


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 21, 2010)

Or a corsair A70  this is what i get with it OCed to 4ghz @ 1.27V


----------



## Virus-j (Dec 21, 2010)

What about a Corsair A50 ? Iv pretty much spent the Extra cash i had or was gonna use on Cpu cooler so all i got left is Reallt £30- 35.

the Corsair Cooling Air Series A50 is £25 at moment.

Really need a Reply soon Please as it wont arrive before Xmas : (


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 21, 2010)

I dont know about a A50 but i can vouch for a A70 and my SS can prove it


----------



## Virus-j (Dec 21, 2010)

Appears that the Cool master 212+ Beats the A50 so that's a no go.

Think i'll get 212+


----------



## Dent1 (Dec 21, 2010)

I'd say keep your freezer, if you only want to reduce the heat by a few Celsius it doesn't justify spending £30+ on another cooler. If you are determined for this magnificent OC throwing money on a new heatsink isn’t going to make it happen alone, a few extra MHz will be negligible on a processor which is already high end. 

You'd be more likely to achieve a higher OC if you sell your MSI 770 for say £40 and put the £30 towards a Asus or Gigabyte 880G chipset whilst keeping your Freezer than keeping the MSI 770 and replacing the cooler.

My advice would be to keep your existing motherboard and heatsink and be happy, because your max overclock will be virtually the same.


----------

